# 2 Year old golden and 18 week old puppy.



## Patlom (Mar 24, 2017)

Hi.
We have a 2 and a half year old Golden girl named Honey who we love dearly.
We now also have a 18 week old Golden girl named Rosie.

The puppy is full of life and is running Honey ragged.
Jumping all over her, pulling her tail and biting down on her snout. Causing slight bleeding.

I know she is young and only playing and Honey does absolutely nothing to stop her.
Honey loves fetching tennis balls but this is now almost impossible as Rosie jumps on her or grabs hold of her tail.

I think it needs Honey to growl at her to let her know that she is out of order, but she is so soft.

Will the Puppy grow out of it as she gets older?


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi and welcome to the forum! Yes, your puppy will grow out of pestering Honey. Also, Honey may be giving your pup what we call a "puppy pass", where puppies can get away with all sorts of behaviour until they are considered old enough to know better by any older dogs. Then, the older dog will usually put the puppy in its place. You can always separate them if the teasing becomes too much for her.
Having said that, though, it might be an idea to give Honey some time alone with you anyway, so you both can play fetch together like you used to.


----------



## Patlom (Mar 24, 2017)

Pilgrim123 said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum! Yes, your puppy will grow out of pestering Honey. Also, Honey may be giving your pup what we call a "puppy pass", where puppies can get away with all sorts of behaviour until they are considered old enough to know better by any older dogs. Then, the older dog will usually put the puppy in its place. You can always separate them if the teasing becomes too much for her.
> Having said that, though, it might be an idea to give Honey some time alone with you anyway, so you both can play fetch together like you used to.


Thanks for your quick reply and putting my mind at rest.
I find it so frustrating that Honey puts up with it. She is such a gentle dog.

We live in a rural village in Thailand so dog classes etc do not exist.
We cannot even take the dogs for a walk as most village dogs run wild and always want to fight.
Animal welfare is not a priority here.

Luckily we have a large walled garden so our dogs have plenty of room to run around.
We are also lucky to have a good animal hospital in the city university so get all the vaccines etc.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Welcome, I hope you use a crate or baby gates to let Honey have some breaks from Rosie. Also you and your wife can split them up for separate training time - one of you pet Honey and play with her and the other put Rosie on a leash and work with her on her obedience commands. Keep it fun and use treats for Rosie, but make sure she is getting her training time. Also, if you can bring in some different toys, maybe it will make it easier to distract Rosie from stealing the ball from Honey. Good luck, it's a handful to raise a puppy after you are accustomed to a dog like Honey who has passed the naught stage.


----------



## Patlom (Mar 24, 2017)

Thanks. We are trying most of the things you suggest.
Rosie is a bit of a handful.

When Honey was young we had a mongrel dog who would not let Honey anyway near him.
They did end up as good friends though after a while.

So a new experience for us.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Just like parents do with children, the 10 year old is taken to soccer, has their own friends and time away from their one or two year old sibling. Lots of separate time when the pup is young. Each has special time alone for fun and training with their owners and right now all time together is supervised. At this time it is up to the owners to protect the older golden from some of the puppy stuff going on. It isn't up to the 2 and 1/2 year old golden to train or raise the younger dog. That is your job.  Over time your older dog will give some corrections or if not by your training the pup will eventually learn good manners and give the older golden more space. Getting a second dog just means you have double the work and fun.


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

I agree that Honey may be giving the puppy a pass and when she has had enough she will communicate it. Like the others have said, give her some alone time too so she can get a break from the puppy.

I'm sure in time they will become great friends!


----------

